# Is this OK for Past Family History? (PFSH)



## Anjelique (Oct 28, 2010)

I received a progress note which only stated "adopted" for past family history. Does this count at all?


----------



## LewinFamily (Oct 29, 2010)

I would say NO because per CMS it states that family history is _a review of medical events in the patient's family, including diseases that may be hereditary or place the patient at risk_

So I would say no for just 'adopted'.


----------



## Jagadish (Oct 30, 2010)

As the patient is adopted, we can credit it as family history if family history is non contributory to the presenting problem.


----------



## cheermom68 (Nov 1, 2010)

*adopted*

I would accept it because this would show why the family history was unobtainable.  
LeeAnn


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Nov 1, 2010)

I agree with LeeAnn.

*Q* 12. If the documentation states the patient is adopted, is that sufficient for the family history? 

*A* 12. *Yes. *

http://www.wpsmedicare.com/part_b/education/evalmngmntqahistory.shtml


----------



## LewinFamily (Nov 1, 2010)

I agree as well.. since the MD is asking about the family hx.


----------

